# bachmann dcc?



## buggsx

I'm new to model RRs. I bought a Bachmann EZ command for my son so that we would have a hobby to work on together. Is there anything that can be done with the EZ to power a larger layout? The conductors from controller to track are tiny (#22, maybe), I made a new cable with #18 but still wimpy. Is it possible to use this system on a layout that will have at least 4 loops of 50 linear feet. I plan on using #10 or #12 wire for a power bus under the platform. The Bachmann power booster is rediculously priced, and only offers limited expansion of a simple system. Can the EZ be adapted to work on a large layout economically or should I use it for the Xmas train only and start with another system.


----------



## tankist

track is not consuming power, your engine does, which means that you can have any amount of track you want. given you install enough power leads.
booster is not needed if your engines consumption is within limits of command station. unless you building club sized layout i see no need in booster.
so far i used solid #22 wire (one twisted pair from net/cat5 cable) - easily powers 2 engines with no slowdowns on entire layout. 4x7 table with single lead. 
#22 is sufficient. 

for proper power bus, perhaps slightly bigger is better but #10? why not go all the way and install #6 then? that will provide reliable transition of power up to 37Ampt to the layout vs only 15A of #10 
seriously, 18th gage is rated at 2.3A, do you ever plan to exceed this? (and remember, the amp rating for north American wire gauges is VERY conservative). 

btw, don't forget to introduce yourself here:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1


----------



## buggsx

Thanks for the reply. I didn't give much of a desciption of our layout plan. Each of the 4 loops will have at least 1 loco running on it. Most trains that we will be running will probably have consist of 2 or 3 locos, so the amp draw may be close to max for a 5 amp booster. At some point we will probably add sound and some powered switches etc. Using 2 Bachmann DCC locos I noticed a slight slowing at the midway point on our old layout that had a loop of about 45ft. (soldered rail connectors but only single power feed). I really won't know about switching yards and what ever else until we get more involved with the project (working on layout design at present, haven't even finished benchwork yet). I will let my son decide how much switching he wants to build. I'd rather just watch rather than "drive the trains", so basic loops work for me. We plan on modeling both modern deisel and steam /deisel transition eras on different sections of the layout so some loops will be hidden on sections of the layout. It's quite possible that we will have 10 or more locos running at the same time. Of course this will take some time (maybe years) to complete, but I don't want to waste money on components that will end up in a box in the corner of the attic.


----------



## Lester Perry

I know very little about the Bachmann system but I think it is very limited. Other systems are generally much better. I think you are limited to 10 addresses where others are limited to 9999 addresses. Also you can get multiple controllers with other systems which you can move around the layout or you can go wireless. These are only some of the reasons to upgrade. I would suggest that you find a club or modeler with DCC and check out their system. Don't get in a hurry check them all out.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment

I own the Bachmann E-Z Command, and Les is right...10 addresses is all it has. The most number of trains I feel safe running at once is three. I have run four, but you really have to watch things closely. I don't even think the E-Z Command is supposed to run any more than 4 or 5 trains at a time w/o a booster.

My layout is about 12x26, and I have a lot of different power feeds throughout the layout. I have had no problems with trains slowing down anywhere on the layout. Buggs, it almost sounds like your demands might be too much for the E-Z Command. Again, I believe the most trains you can run safely w/o a booster is 4 or 5, with no more than 3 being more desirable. Three trains is about all I can watch at once anyway without help. Maybe checking out a club's layout would be best.


----------



## OldAthearn87

I have to agree with the above statements. I was almost ready to go with the Bachmann EZ command simply because its quite affordable. However after I got an invite to a friends layout to do some operating sessions I realized just how limited it really is. Save some bucks, and invest in something with more options like a system from Digitrax, MRC, or if you like Easy DCC. I myself am going to go with a system from MRC since I've had experience with running and and really enjoy all the xtra features


----------



## pete m penn

*Bachmann DCC ?*

Bachmann makes 2 E-ZCommand systems.. the E-ZCommand that has 10 adress and a 1 amp power pack &the E-ZCommand DYNAMIS wireless DCC system that has 15.5 volts+or-5% with 2.3 amps of power. there is a 40 loco roster plus addresses long{4-digit} to 9999.. plus other acc...


----------

